# So it's confirmed Uber is actually stealing our tips under "service fee"



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Long story short, Driver saw pax entered a $10 tip but never received it, Instead Uber rewarded itself with a $12.45 booking fee. I am glad the fella fought and got his money back from the greedy company. Actually greedy is an understatement, More like criminals. 
And you hear all those stories about "pax promised to tip me through app but never did", Maybe they actually tipped, But Uber stole your tip just like others mentioned. 
Ever wonder why there were those rides where pax paid $10, You got $4, And somehow on top of $2.1 booking fee Uber gets another $4 "service fee"? 2 out of that 4 could have been your tip.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Woooow, I had a feeling. I knew UberEATs customers weren't that much cheaper with tips than the other delivery company customers.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

It's hard for me to believe but this is NOT a rumor or some bs conspiracy theory, Op has pretty solid evidence that Uber stole his $10 tip. Even uber admitted to it.
Here are uber responses and amount after adjustment.
Average drivers like us has absolutely no way to track if our tip is stolen, But recently I have seen many of my rides where Uber charged more than 50% of the total fare.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I wonder if there is a way to opt out of getting tips once you opted in? Another thing I'm curious about is whether when you don't opt-in like Uberfunitis, if the pax still see the tip option, but it always goes 100% to Uber?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow.

I wonder if it's the custom tip part. Like, if someone tipped with the preset amounts listed...that'll be received by the driver but the custom amount enters on Uber's cut?

Because while that is true, it's also hard to believe that drivers get some tips but not all.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wonder if it's the custom tip part. Like, if someone tipped with the preset amounts listed...that'll be received by the driver but the custom amount enters on Uber's cut?
> 
> Because while that is true, it's also hard to believe that drivers get some tips but not all.


I don't think it is that simple, unless it used to work last week or so. I watched a customer enter the custom amount of $6 once and I got it.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

As hard as we work and as hard as they undercut cabs they stealing tips is pathetic


----------



## Remi!!! (Aug 18, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Long story short, Driver saw pax entered a $10 tip but never received it, Instead Uber rewarded itself with a $12.45 booking fee. I am glad the fella fought and got his money back from the greedy company. Actually greedy is an understatement, More like criminals.
> And you hear all those stories about "pax promised to tip me through app but never did", Maybe they actually tipped, But Uber stole your tip just like others mentioned.
> Ever wonder why there were those rides where pax paid $10, You got $4, And somehow on top of $2.1 booking fee Uber gets another $4 "service fee"? 2 out of that 4 could have been your tip.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/


It's not even only when riders tip. Go look at a couple of your last trips and you'll notice that they are taking 50% or more of almost all trips. It's ridiculous! I think that's why they changed the app so you can't automatically see what a rider is paying


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Remi!!! said:


> It's not even only when riders tip. Go look at a couple of your last trips and you'll notice that they are taking 50% or more of almost all trips. It's ridiculous! I think that's why they changed the app so you can't automatically see what a rider is paying


Actually the most I have seen is 60%, But I am afraid once the word gets out Uber might even hide driver's ability to see how much the entire fare is or present us with a false number.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

wE kNoW tHaT uBeR iS nOt AlWaYs AuToMaTiCaLlY pAyInG tHe In-ApP tIpS tHaT dRiVeRs ArE oWed. 
If you have any proof or evidence of this then please document it at 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/documenting-uber-stealing-tips-from-drivers.194507/


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Uber launched 180 Days Of Scams to fool ignorant and idiotic drivers into thinking Uber cares about them while Uber runs its unethical upfront fares scam.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> It's hard for me to believe but this is NOT a rumor or some bs conspiracy theory, Op has pretty solid evidence that Uber stole his $10 tip. Even uber admitted to it.
> Here are uber responses and amount after adjustment.
> Average drivers like us has absolutely no way to track if our tip is stolen, But recently I have seen many of my rides where Uber charged more than 50% of the total fare.


Err.. This is getting ridiculous!! Unacceptable!! Keep this and keep sharing whenever and wherever you can!!



Aerodrifting said:


> Long story short, Driver saw pax entered a $10 tip but never received it, Instead Uber rewarded itself with a $12.45 booking fee. I am glad the fella fought and got his money back from the greedy company. Actually greedy is an understatement, More like criminals.
> And you hear all those stories about "pax promised to tip me through app but never did", Maybe they actually tipped, But Uber stole your tip just like others mentioned.
> Ever wonder why there were those rides where pax paid $10, You got $4, And somehow on top of $2.1 booking fee Uber gets another $4 "service fee"? 2 out of that 4 could have been your tip.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/


Errr This is getting ridiculous... keep sharing and posting whenever and wherever you can!



WonderLeeWoman said:


> Unacceptable!! Keep this and keep sharing whenever and wherever you can!!
> 
> We need one place here to keep copies. Every driver pay attention talk to your passengers about this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Read stories here about drivers watching pax tip thru the app and the driver not getting the tip.
It finally happened to me. Pax said she was tipping me $3. For the first time I watched one do it. 1 hour went by nothing on my earnings. 2 hours ,3 ,4, nothing. Sent a terse email to support. Magically there is now a $3 tip showing.Sad to think if you don't actually see the pax tip and then complain you won't get it.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

SHAME ON YOU PEOPLE !!

Uber is not stealing tips from drivers, they are borrowing tips to pay back the millions of dollars they stole from drivers in NYC up until mid 2017. 

When it is revealed that they borrowed this money, they will pay it back by borrowing. Somewhere else from drivers.

On a serious note, and Uber probably would not care however Uber will be in deep s*it if they are misappropriating tips. 

Its racketeering at its best


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow dirty MFers. Thats ****ed up even by Uber standards


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> I need for all of us to start keeping any proof, please all spread the word, spread the word amongst posters we are gonna band together... There is power in numbers
> 
> I'm still thinking about this...gonna do something
> 
> Keep talking to your passengers people, keep your proof





WonderLeeWoman said:


> I need for all of us to start keeping any proof, please all spread the word, spread the word amongst posters we are gonna band together... There is power in numbers
> 
> I'm still thinking about this...gonna do something
> 
> Keep talking to your passengers people, keep your proof


It's not only uber is steeling tip now I have found out that some of the drivers lost all of there tip (uber steel) while some of them got part of tip stolen.this is really serious.where is justice (attorney general)save poor drivers from uber alligator.they steel money before and get caught and now they steeling money again from tip.someone will do some thing.i calling quit from uber.


----------

